# Audi TTS Daytona



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Mk 3 Audi TTS Daytona S-Tronic 
Red Leather, Super Sports Seats, Extended Red Leather, Quartz Elements
Sound & Comfort, Technology & Audi Connect, Bang & Olufsen 
Lighting Pack, Privacy Glass, Advanced Key, Storage & Luggage
Audi Matrix, 5 Blade Alloys, Red Calipers, Folding Auto Dimmimg Mirrors
Audi Side Assist, Parkng System Plus, Audi Hold Assist, Cruise     

Build week 03, I just can't wait to get my hands on this thing. 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Great! It was my dream in everything..but I had to wait too many months so I decided for another configuration!!


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

Pefect choice... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Noes the worst bit, waiting.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Super Colour choice, it will come soon enough and be worth the wait


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice one congrats 8)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds great, had Daytona and red leather on my Mark 1! :wink:


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

I see the Daytona with red leather at the dealership on an S Line. 
Looked awesome, I must have used the configurator hundreds of times trying different colours. 
Methos Black & Glacier White both look nice, but trying to keep my current white one clean's a nightmare, black even worse.

Decision came down to between two, both look awesome. That's Daytons & Vegas Yellow.


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

Damn it I can't sleep now, I've got 3 months of this. :lol:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

That's one hell of a spec you've got yourself there; must have ticked virtually every optional extra box going.
Should be a real beauty when she arrives Look forward to seeing some pics in due course. Well done!


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Its a clone of mine. And you will LOVE it.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Another Daytona TTS with blades....damn, thought mine was gonna be unique!


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll take pics & video of when I pick it up. Given a build date of week 03 but that's as much as I know currently. Says on order I'll be kept informed.

Went with blades purely to show off the red Calipers really,

I think the only option I didn't tick was phone box after being advised against it.

I bought a model one in the dealership & can't stop looking at it now. :roll:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

did you get a good deal in the end? told you prices had came down, much better buy than that mk2 RS


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> did you get a good deal in the end? told you prices had came down, much better buy than that mk2 RS


I went originally with DriveTheDeal price. I then found CarWow also that were offering huge discounts. So I went to dealer and they said they couldn't match the discount of the actual car, but what they would do was give a £3500 discount, with £3000 more for my car than it's valuation. I remember at Coventry they offered me £18k via CarWow so that was almost give with one hand and take with the other. £23.000 at Inchcape.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

nice one worked out well in the end, just playing the waiting game now! not test drove a mk3 tts yet but highly tempted


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> nice one worked out well in the end, just playing the waiting game now! not test drove a mk3 tts yet but highly tempted


I test drove one, fatal.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Great spec there mate!How much did it cost?


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Great spec there mate!How much did it cost?


Actual configured cost before any discounts £49,849. Then the retail discount of £3500 & £3000 more for my car than list. £2k Audi deposit too.


----------



## kingofthehill (Jan 14, 2009)

CarlV6TT said:


> thanasis.mpougon said:
> 
> 
> > Great spec there mate!How much did it cost?
> ...


Thanks! Enjoy the car! Can you share details on how the PCP looks?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

CarlV6TT said:


> Actual configured cost before any discounts £49,849.


 [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

I've now not got the new TTS after being told my current valuation would not stand on receiving new car as valuation would drop. Ive got my deposit back and saved 10k by doing this.

I've gone for what some would see as next best and what others would see as best. I pick it up Saturday. 

Audi TTRS Plus, 7000m in Suzuka Grey. See sig for all details.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Very nice,I'm sure you'll enjoy it !


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good!! I had the RS standard but then with mtm..it's an awesome monster!! Now you can say to have a really Quattro traction and if you have gut to drive hard, no-one can pass you!


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> Good!! I had the RS standard but then with mtm..it's an awesome monster!! Now you can say to have a really Quattro traction and if you have gut to drive hard, no-one can pass you!


Going to be fun, driving back on Saturday my right foot will be twitching. :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it'a breathe-taking!


----------

